# The Shattered Kingdom (The RP)



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 30, 2011)

=========
(Note; Evangeline calls her other personality Angel. Angel calls the lighter personality Eva. Just so you don't get confused. Dark Purple is Angel, Purple is Eva)
==============

Evangeline flitted behind a crumbling wall of the ruins, her sensitive ears twitching as she heard the heavy footsteps of the Squad of soldiers the King had sent to track her after her escape. She narrowly avoided them, at first, but now she was in a corner.

She huddled down behind the rock wall, her forked tail curled around her leg. She listened until she was sure the soldiers had passed her by, and sighed in relief.

"Thank goodness..." she sighed softly, 

"Yeah, thank goodness Voltaire's goons are so darn stupid..." her conflicting personality made her mutter dryly.


----------



## Silver (Mar 31, 2011)

Red eyes glared from the darkness. _These soilders...are becoming a nusience._

As soon as they passed Nyra stepped from the darkness of where she was and looked around. No one else seemed to be around until she noticed the presence of someone near the crumbling ruin area. Moving sliently she glared around the corner. When she looked she quickly retreated away, _Looks like I'll be dealing with Miss Bipolar too._

Making her presence known she walked in front of the ruins and acted surprised that she was there. Hiding a small smile that was on her lips she looked her over, not much different then she had always been.

"How long...have you been here?" She asked in a voice barely audible.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 31, 2011)

"_Not another one..._" Eva thought, whirling around. Her brown eyes widened at seeing the Banette Gijinka, and she stepped back. Voltaire was not above using Ghost types in his schemes.


"_Let me out, Eva._" Angel thought to the conflicted Princess.

"_No, you'll just attack her_" Eva argued.

"_Aren't you the one who thought she was with Voltaire?_" Angel responded. Eva stayed silent.

Coming back to reality, Eva answered the Banette's question as vaguely as possible, "Not long, honestly"


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Mailynn could hear voices coming from the ruins previously endangered by the fleet of soldiers. 

_Survivors?_ she thought as her body reversed itself to the direction of which the voices were eminating from. _Or could it just be... them?_ Mai thought while curiously dragging herself against a rouch, stone wall blocking herself from the vision of the unknown beings. 

Waiting for the precise moment that would mark the box of "not awkward" on a survey-like piece of paper, Mailynn sat in an anxious and unnerving manner. _This is becoming tiresome..._ Mai muttered to herself before strolling onto the grounds of which the duo of strangers were conversing. _You guys survivors, banished, or what?_ Mailynn inquired while slowly ambling closer to the two. 

_What's the whole deal here?_ the Dragonite Gijinka thought prior to another's start of speech.


----------



## Lili (Mar 31, 2011)

All Nicki could think of was her in Emin's arms.  They hid in a tiny part of a collapsed ruin, holding each other tight.  Every second spent together was one in panic, only concerned about each other's safety.  The both drew in their breaths at the sound of footsteps, tighting their hold.  They waited for a couple of seconds until they were sure the soldiers were out of earshot and sight.  Emin started to stand up, looking back at Nicki quickly.

"Stay here," he ordered, before walking slowly and quietly out of the ruins.  He could hear someone mutter, "_Thank goodness_", and he stiffed once again.  It didn't sound like a soldier, but he could never be too sure.  He made his way towards the direction of the voice, stepping lightly along the way.  Peering out from behind a corner, he noticed a Banette Gijinka talking to an Espeon.  One was obviously a Dark-type.  He sighed in relief.  Before going out to greet them, he walked back towards Nicki.

"Don't worry," he said as he approached her.  "They're friendlies."

Both Fire-types crept out of the darkness and Nicki followed Emin to where he had said the other Dark Gijinkas were.  Nicki stepped forward to them, clearing her throat.

"Hello.  I'm guessing you guys are hiding from Voltaire's fools as well?"  Nicki raised an eyebrow, keeping her voice low in case any one of the soldiers were still around.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 31, 2011)

((No, no no, No one knows Eva's part dark type yet, since she still looks like a normal Espeon morph ^_^))


----------



## Lili (Mar 31, 2011)

((edited))


----------



## Silver (Mar 31, 2011)

The crowd of other Gijinka's was growing fast. _So everyone want's to get away? Why not with that crazy king..._

"I see..." she said, this girl was acting cautious towards her. When the Fire Gijinka's came over she could tell they were a couple. _If they get caught...one of them will experience the pain of seperation, unless they both get killed, that is._

"Yes, I am at least..." her voice was still barely audible, and she looked at the Espeon from the corner of her eye. _What do you suspect me of?_


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 31, 2011)

Eva was quiet, and then she looked around cautiously, a little uncomfortable with the crowd.

"_Alright, tell everyone to back off, or I'll MAKE em back off_" Angel hissed in Eva's mind.

"Angel, shush..." Eva muttered under her breath.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

"Mhmm," the Dragonite Gijinka nervously hummed to herself when realizing the growing crowd of beings. Mailynn knew that a crowd too large such as this would eventually draw attention towards itself like a magnet does to iron. Mai did _not_ want to go through any pain or torture, and though chances were better in groups, they were worse in larger assemblies.

"Yeah. Umm, anyone here think that any of Voltaire's goons are still pitching in on this little meeting of ours?" Mailynn interrogated the others cautiously. "Personally I do. And if they are not at the moment, then the moment they do will most likely come extremely soon. Just pointing it out." 

She relaxed a bit and place her hands behind her head, pondering about the fores sent after them and others just like the group at the moment. Mailynn knew the situation was becoming mroe tense than it already was, and if the little meeting of their's was not broken apart soon then they would all be facing a deep trouble. "But how," Mai muttered to herself. "How do I convince these other scarred people that weneed to leave. Now?" 

"UGH!" she murmured, accidentally letting her frustration slip out of her body into the air once occupied by the soldiers watching and waiting for others to make the wrong move at the wrong time. "This...is unbearable!" she exclaimed to herself in thought.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 31, 2011)

"The mountains are the safest place right now...but I still need to find Kalil..." Eva continued muttering to herself, until she heard something. Crashing coming from a bit in the distance, and the unmistakable metal clattering of Silesia soldiers' armor.

"Oh, Arceus, why now...?" She whined, before turning, her tail whipping against the wall in her haste, "Sounds like around 15 of 'em..." She murmured, "Oh well, I've handled worse odds on my own..." She slowly crept around towards the wall, tilting her head and looking around the wall. 

After her little peek, she withdrew her head, "Okay, a slight miscalculation. There's 30." She stated dryly.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 31, 2011)

Emil kept his back pressed to the large stone pillar, waiting for quiet. When the silence came, he peered around the stone, blue eyes darting back and forth, scanning for danger. When he didn't see or sence any, he stepped out and began to explore the area. Rocks and thin grasses were most of what he could see. _Sigh_.  He wished he had some company, and worried about his lost companions. They had gotten split up a day or two ago, and he hadn't seen hide nor hair since.  He shut his eyes for a moment to remember them, making a silent vow to avenge their deaths, if they had indeed died, and find them if they had not. When he opened his eyes again, he was met with the same scenery as before.

He started to make his way about the ruins, bare feet tapping over the grass and stone, claws digging in slightly when they could. He was built for rocky terrain, so this was no problem, just slightly annoying.  He kept a sharp ear out for sounds and payed close attention to his danger sence.

When he didn't find much of anything after a minute or two, he started to hum softly, which quickly became soft singing, which soon became a steady hymn that he had learned from his mother when he was a young pup. He kept his voice strong and loud, not caring if he drew soldiers or other survivours - either would be preferable to being alone. He could fight and die like his friends if the soldiers found him, or find others to care for and protect like he had his loved ones...

((ETA: WOAH i was ninja'd like 5 times there


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 31, 2011)

((Huh, I didn't realize I was accepted (*is making a complete fool of himself*)))

He was perched atop a stone wall, gazing out into the darkness, and in doing so, spotted upwards of thirty of the enemy further out. How far from this place they were, he could not say.

In darkness as deep as this, even Robert Carter couldn't tell just what were his surroundings further off. True, he had no ranged attacks which would have suffered from the lack of a good sight area, but it always helped in a combat scenario to know just what the composition of the enemy was.

It was also true that he was going against the ideal scenario by being as far out from the group as he was. That was something he didn't care about - why should he? It would be _more_ ideal for the enemy to track his movements - that way, when they engaged, he would have a decent excuse to cut as many of them down as he could.

He allowed himself some small comfort in that thought, and slid down the stone wall. If this group were to trust him, he would have to at lest pretend to be integrated.

The other survivors were gathered a ways away from his lookout, in a discussion of some kind. Deciding that he had nothing to contribute to this discussion, Robert walked over to the group, standing just outside of their little "ring," and listened in.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 31, 2011)

Karina bit her lip. All the exilees were grouped together. Karina was leaning behind a stone pillar.

"What are you guys doing?" she sharply whispered, "Out in the open, you're sitting Ducklett for the soldiers."

She rolled her eyes and crouched behind the pillar.


----------



## Silver (Mar 31, 2011)

_There are a lot of others here now...gee, this will be fun._ Nyra thought as the crowd grew bigger. _Maybe I should just- her thoughts got cut off as the one girl said something about 30 soliders coming this way. 

This would be a chance for her to get part of the revolt she wanted. And once they got here...oh, what fun she'll have! This will be a chance for her to send a message to the king, well, that is if any of them survive.

"Well, are you guys just going to stand there and let the soliders come, or are you going to fight against them?" She said, a light tone of joy in her quiet voice. There was no need to contain the sinister smile that was on her face, even if it was small._


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 31, 2011)

"I'm not just going to sit here being a scared little Buneary!" Angel snarled, raising her palms up to her front, about ready to abuse her Psychic and Dark powers for all they were worth. She slid slightly to the right, so she could see part of the advancing mob.


----------



## Mai (Mar 31, 2011)

Stacy buzzed around, trying to avoid the soldiers. She was halfway walking, halfway flying, and using her wings to speed herself up. The ninjask Gijinka had no particular direction in mind, actually. Her only goal at this point was to help any exiles, if there were any around here. However, how she would help them was uncertain.

She saw a large group of people ahead of her, crowded around an ancient, unstable wall. It was probably to hide. She decided in an instant to go and meet them up. She hoped she could help them. They were probably dark types, right?

Claire slowly hovered behind, thinking. It was a silly idea to just charge after them like that. Stacy was going to get herself hurt. What if they were soldiers? Even though they were not dark types, the king would be just as happy to punish those who would help them. Also, being a shedinja, she would probably be easily mistaken for being dark. Nevertheless, she followed her older sister (though in some ways the ninjask was her mother) toward the crowd, stopping  when she got near the people. She was not all that eager to be close to them, although it did put her near the bisharp Gijinka.

Stacy skittered to a halt right next to the espeon Gijinka. "Hi!" she exclaimed. "I'm Stacy. Are all of you the exiles? I kind of am too." She smiled happily, despite the fact that them being exiles was not all that much to be happy about.

_That was such a stupid move. _ Claire had no idea why she loved and looked up to her sister that much when she made such terrible moves. "That was such a great move, Stacy," she scolded. "Telling them we're with the dark types. What if they're soldiers? Not that it really matters. We're going to get caught anyway, you and your empathy. I bet when the soldiers come you're going to preach to them."

"Claire! What's your problem?! I'm sure they're fine," the ninjask Gijinka replied somewhat angrily. _Why is she so rude?_

"Don't mind her," Stacy said in a ligher tone of voice. "She's just a little grumpy. That's my sister, Claire. I don't understand why she followed me if she's just going to complain about it." 

_That's right,_ thought Claire. _Keep giving them information. That's going turn out _ reeally _well._


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 31, 2011)

"Another one?" Eva wondered out loud, "It's getting really crowded...the soldiers are sure to notice us now...."

It was true. One of the Jolteon Gijinka that made up the outer rim of the 'circle' of soldiers heading their way had noticed them all, and the troops had sped up. They'd likely be on them in a matter of minutes at this rate.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

"And so my warnings have truly been ignored," muttered Mailynn dryly as she heard the rumbling of the soldiers traveling towards the now extremely noticeable group. The amount of members had slowly been growing throughout the past minutes.

"Did not feel like fighting today, but looks like that's not gonna happen," Mai stated while preparing herself for the incoming combat. She was glad, at least, to know that she was for once not alone in the fighting; the others seemed to be preparing themselves as well. And though she did not know any of the Gijinkas standing beside her, she felt safe and secure under the others' protection. 

So Mailynn watched and waited, for the army was drawing ever so closer directly with the building tension sitting upon her metaphorical shoulders.


----------



## Lili (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicki heard the Espeon mutter something under her breath, but she couldn't quite make it out.  Was she talking to them or herself?

Marshall stiffed up.

"Thirty?  Are you serious?"  he started to walk back towards where he and Nicki had been hiding earlier, but his mate held her hoof out to him, signaling for him to stop.  He obeyed, like the canine he was.  Out of the corner of his eye, he saw a couple other Gijinkas enter the circle they had formed.

Nicki turned to the girl who had just spoken, saying they were sitting Duckletts.

"If we hide anyway, they're still going to find us.  I suggest we fight against them."  Her mate flinched when she said this,  the image of his Nicki fighting was unbearable to him.

A Ninjask Gijinka had appeared as well, chipper and excitedly telling them she was in exile as well.  Her Shedinja friend reprimanded her.  Marshall could tell he wasn't going to like the Ninjask already.  However, he had to acknowledge the bond they had.  They were obviously sisters, another pairing like him and Nicki.  He could somewhat relate to what it felt like to have to protect someone from all the dangers of the world, especially the ones they had to go through right now.

Emin noticed that the soldiers had noticed them.  The opposing group was now speeding towards them, and his heart rate quickened.  He whipped around to Nicki.

"Nicki, go.  I'll fight them."

"Hell no!  If you fight, I fight!"

"But-!"

"'But' nothing!  I'm staying here!  With you."

Marshall growled in frustration, turning back around to the soldiers.  There was no way he could argue with the Rapidash and win.  She was too... too... well, it was hard to say.  But she was different.  Dominant.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 31, 2011)

"Alright, I think we're all in agreement. Fighting is the only way out of this." Eva purred, her inner eye tracking the progress of the mob of soldiers. When they reached a more open area, she launched herself in a blur of purple fur out into the open, a sharp cry echoing behind her.

She struck fast, slamming hard into the nearest soldier, a sandy haired Raticate gijinka. She sent him flying back into his peers, knocking quite a few of them over.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 1, 2011)

Robert paid no heed to the Shedinja Gijinka and its Ninjask companion that had just arrived. His attention was focused all on the ringleader of this group, the Espeon, who was suggesting they attack.

"Well, what else would you expect us to do," he muttered, "sit around and wait for them to trample us?"

He didn't expect any response to that question - the option of rolling over and letting the enemy kill them wasn't an option at all

Regardless, the Espeon charged off against the soldiers not long after Robert had asked that question. Grinning like the maniac he was underneath that helmet, the Bisharp Gijinka leaped forward after the Espeon, tackling a Cinccino Gijinka mid-leap. The impact knocked the wind out of the Gijinka even as Robert sliced the creature's neck with his blades.

"One down," he said, continuing to grin.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 1, 2011)

Angel was out full force now, slamming several Gijinka into each other, Eva lifted the small group and dropped them from high up, creating an unsightly splatter of blood, as well as effectively killing the 5 or so Gijinka she'd slammed into the ground, as well as knocking a few more down.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 1, 2011)

Ri glared at the army. One, a Tropius Gijinka, was coming towards her. 

"Do you really wanna fight? Then alright." Ri said, smirking.

She rammed into him with force. As he teetered, she kicked his leg, sending him to the ground.


----------



## Lili (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicki, even though Marshall snapped at her to stay back, dashed forward and flung herself at a Raichu Gijinka.  The Raichu noticed her coming, and was hastily preparing a Thundershock when Nicki spat out a number of red-hot embers.  The opposing Gijinka cried out in pain has the tiny flames scorched his face, falling backwards onto his lightning-shaped tail.  The Rapidash finished him off by whipping his across his face with her fiery tail, burning him even more.

Meanwhile, Marshall noticed an Electrode running up behind the Espeon Gijinka, about to Tackle her.  Marshall quickly ran up to her, pushing her aside in his haste to save her, and Roared in its face.  The Electrode stopped in its tracks, and started to back up, then fled in terror.  Emin pondered whether he should let the other Gijinka get away, put realized he might alert Voltaire about them.  So, he took off after his, spitting poison out after the Electrode.  The toxin hit the Electrode's back, and he screamed in pain as the poison started to sink in.  It fell onto its knees, and started to retch horribly.  Emin flinched when the Electrode stopped vomiting, and fell over onto its side, lifeless.  He almost felt a little bad for what he had done to him.

He finally turned back towards the Espeon, and said, "You're welcome."


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 2, 2011)

Eva slowly came back into control as she realized she hadn't been paying attention to her surroundings. 

"You saved me?" She asked softly, "Thank you..."


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 2, 2011)

(woah jesus you guys post a lot)

Emil felt the battle before he saw it. 

His horn-blade gave a dull throb, not a strong one like a natural disaster would cause, but there nonetheless.  He heard the clash of battle, and made his way towards it, fur bristling and claws ready. The Absol climbed a half-shattered pillar quickly, overlooking the fight. There were some who looked to be exiled ones - barely any of them looked much older than 18.  Where were their parents? He throught angrily, before standing on top of the ruin. 

He started to growl, low and deep, but it quickly became a loud snarling bark infused with dark energy, which washed over the attacking soldiers. When he saw a few of them startled and look around, Emil took that as his chance to jump down into the fray, locking blades with a Gallade. 

The fight was quick, but brutal, blades and claws and the occasional burst of energy being produced, but in the end Emil got out with a slash over his nose and a few bruises, and his teeth, claws, and blade stained with blood. He gave another loud Snarl, standing over the body for a moment, before tackling the nearest soldier with a flash of claws and teeth.


----------



## Silver (Apr 2, 2011)

The battle was being won, just by looking around her Nyra could tell. Snickering she walked behind at another Ghost Gijinka and focused a small blob of ghostly energy in her hands. Releasing it at the back of the other ghost, she then launched herself at him.

Concentrating too much on trying to lay a curse on him, he had grabbed her arm. He seemed to be a Dusclops Gijinka, she could tell by the eyes and hands. He was preparing to confuse her with Confuse Ray, but she reacted quicker by using a quick Sucker Punch and hitting him in the jaw. This caused him to losen his grip just enough for her to get her arm back.

Though she had her arm back she acted as though she were defeated, and let him get in closer to her. Quickly sweeping his feet from under him, she pinned him to the ground.

"You are no ghostly brother of mine." She hissed at him as she raised one hand charging another Shadow Ball. Aiming for a fatal blow this time. Before she released the energy on him she heard him say, "Aye, and you would never be a ghostly sister of mine because of you joining them." 

After he had hissed that last word she fired. Though this had only enraged her to shoot more Shadow Balls at him, after a while she finally stood up. Either her eyes were playing tricks on her, or she saw the truth. He had winked at her before she aimed. Finally she just kicked the body out of the way. 

She could feel blood on her arm and there was a bruise where he had grabbed her. She must have been hit by one of the stray moves. Nyra looked around. Her mind needed to be set off of this and she needed to kill something else. _Now._ Glaring around for her next prey she was thinking to herself, _This is why you cannot have relationships, it will only lead to death for one or the other, and loneliness too._


----------



## Lili (Apr 2, 2011)

Marshall nodded at the Espeon.

"You're welcome."  He then held out his hand.

"I'm Marshall," he greeted her, before noticing an Electabuzz charging at him at light speed.  He was hit by the Quick Attack, and fell over.  The Electabuzz pinned him to the floor, pressing the rings around his wrists against the ground.  Then the Electric-type started to give him a deadly stare, and Emin became unnerved, almost scared.  He felt like the Electabuzz was staring into his soul.  A second later, the Electric element jumped off of him, scared by a sudden Growl at Marshall's side.  Nicki was on all four hooves, Growling viciously at the Electabuzz Gijinka.

"Get off of my mate," she growled, flames igniting even more and she took a step towards him.  She then raised her front hooves high, and brought them down on the opposing Gijinka.  His head caved in, and he lay in a puddle of his own blood on the ground.  Marshall felt like retching, and when bile climbed up his throat, he forced himself to swallow it again.  Meanwhile, Nicki just smiled at him, though her eyebrows were furrowed in disgust.

"I'm sorry, baby."  She gave him a quick embrace before jumping back into battle.


----------



## Glace (Apr 2, 2011)

The fight was seeming to be an easy victory, and Mailynn joined by releasing a pulse of energy towards a Gabite Gijinka. As she approached to hit another blow, Mai saw the drops of blood slipping away from his skin near his eye. Mai could not bear this.

"Just DIE!" she psychotically screamed as she punched him with a fist of ice. "Leave already!" And as she said those words, Mai did not notice that the Gijinka was frightfully dead.

The Dragonite Gijinka turned to look for another, trying to maintain her sanity. There was a Grumpig Gijinka aiming for her with its Shadow Ball. Unknowingly, Mai became outraged and repeatedly striked the Gijinka with beams and fists before the ball of shadow could be released from the center of its chest. 

Mentally, Mailynn was conflicting with herself. It was against her policies and such to kill, but she felt as if there were no choice. As the last bit of life escaped the Grumpig Gijinka's corpse, she calmed herself, standing in shock and fear of her own abilities and previous actions.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 2, 2011)

Eva had slipped away from Marshall during this time, in search for the one she knew would be commanding the others. She found him quite quickly, a Mienshao Gijinka hanging out in the back of the mob, and immediately blasted him to the ground with a powerful Shadow Ball. 

She stepped up to him and laid one of her heels on his throat lightly. Unless he wanted to pierce his own throat, he'd stay still and answer her questions.

"So, this is what Voltaire is reduced to...sending his weakest squad out to exterminate the exiled...It's pitiful really..." Angel spoke, her voice deceptively soft and lilting, as if she were mearly speaking about the weather with someone she hadn't just pinned to the ground with her high heels. A sharp Mean Look ensured that the Mienshao didn't move at all. She didn't want to risk him doing suicide to get out of answering her questions, or killing himself to spare Voltaire's wrath when she let him go back to the capital with her message...and perhaps the messages of several others.


----------



## Silver (Apr 2, 2011)

Nyra eyed the Dragonite that had just gone into a rage herself. She seemed to be shocked. Nyra could care less, but she walked up to her all the same.

"If you plan to keep on living, I suggest you keep fighting. There is going to more death then what has surrounded you now. A lot more." There wasn't a single note of sympathy in her voice. There was no sympathy for those who can't stand this war that had started.

She looked to the Fire Gijinka's now. _If you two plan on living I suggest you go your seperate ways. If one of you were to die the other would just be weakened and captured easier._ She didn't say this out loud but she just turned to the next Gijinka that happened to be there. 

That ghost had left her mood sour, and she didn't want to take anyone's crap. The next Gijinka she Sucker Punched was a Krokorok.  It had turned on her and was slashing at her with dark power in its claws. This hurt her pretty badly and she stumbled backwards some. Blood was now coloring her pale skin red from the scratch marks all along her arms. This wouldn't turn out good for her so she backed away. Insisting on attacking her it wouldn't let up and followed her. _This...was not my intention...looks like I'll need help after all..._

She looked at the couple again. Biting her lip she moved as fast as she could over to them, not turning her back on her persuer. "I could use a little help, if you don't mind." she said to them, trying to stop the bleeding on her arms while eyeing the Gijinka at the same time. Breathing heavily she was as close as she could get to the Fire ones without being on top on them. _Two helping me is better than one..._


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 2, 2011)

Robert had just finished cutting through a Graveler Gijinka that made the mistake of getting too close to him when he heard the slightest of rustling noises behind him. Reflex kicking in, Robert flipped backward just as a Lucario Gijinka Force Palmed, missing Robert by millimeters. Bringing both of his blades to bear, the Bisharp Gijinka slowly started to circle the Lucario, who in turn circled him.

"Well, I hope that you prove to be a better fighter than the rabble that I've had to put up with so far," Robert taunted, "It's always more satisfying to watch stronger opponents be cut down."

The Lucario Gijinka said nothing, and simply stayed in the same combat stance. Robert did the same - it was clear that neither Gijinka wanted to make the mistake of leaving an opening.

"Not the type for talk? Fine then, let me just cut you up and-"

Robert saw what was going to happen a moment before it did, and jumped to the left as the Lucario went in for the Force Palm. Immediately, he tried to cut it with his blades, but the Lucario Gijinka stopped the blades with the spikes on his hands.

"Well well," Robert laughed, "I think I'm going to enjoy this fight."


----------



## Lili (Apr 2, 2011)

Marshall noticed the Banette Gijinka fighting a Krokorok, and called his fiance back to his side.

"We need to help her," he said, dodging an attack from a random soldier.  He quickly grabbed it's neck in his mouth, and electricity spread through as he bit down hard.  The Thunder Fang was super effective.  The Blastoise Gijinka fell to the ground, and Emin jumped right over him.

Both he and Nicki turned on the Krokorok Gijinka, stepping in between him and the Banette.  As Marshall breathed out a poisonous cloud of Smog, Nicki jumped into the air, erupting into flames, and headed straight for the Krokorok in a Fire Spin attack.  The Krokorok had the air knocked out of him as he was hit by the Rapidash Gijinka, and when he exhaled, he caught a big gasp of poison.  It started choking immediately, falling over with third-degree burns and his hands darted to his throat.  He lay there, gasping for fresh air for a little while before finally dying.

Nicki looked over her shoulder at the Banette, and smiled as a way to say, "You're welcome."


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 2, 2011)

Eva was not impressed. The Mienshao proved to be extremely incompetant, and knew nothing of what was happening in the capital at all. He was merely acting on orders to exterminate anything that was outside the walls. With a growl, she stomped her heel down, spearing right through his throat.

"Fool." She muttered angrily, "That was totally useless..."


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2011)

The soldiers approached quickly, and everyone jumped into battle. Claire hovered to turn at Stacy, saying, "I'll need your help for this!" The ninjask nodded, smiled, and ran over to her sister.

"I knew you would," she joked. "You can't take a hit. At all!"

"That's just a part of our gimmick, Stacy," Claire answered. "If I want to survive this, I'm going to need super effective protection." The sister responded by chuckling and protectively starting to circle around her vulnerable sibling.

They worked slowly, but effectively. Their first target they took on was a gallade Gijinka, with long, sharp extensions on his elbows and a similarly pointy crest on his head. He was alone and unaware, a perfect target for the sneak attack.

Claire carefully gathered dark, spectral energy, which she formed into a horrible ball and shot at the unwary soldier. They were close enough to notice, and the angry fighting/psychic type charged after them. Stacy zoomed after him, and knocked him down with a slash to the head. The aerial ace had knocked him down just long enough for her to easily cut him across the chest (the large bump in the middle somewhat resembling a knife in his back made it much simpler) with a terrible x-scissor attack. He stayed on the ground, though he was not yet dead.

Satisfied, the winner of the fight headed back to Stacy. She looked at her expectantly. 

"Who's our next target?" she said happily. "That was easy!"

"... We're not done yet, you didn't finish him off." Emotionless, the petried Gijinka conjured more ghostly energy from thin air (though this time it was significantly smaller) and launched it at the bladed young man's head. Patiently making her way to her foe's corpse (and with her sister confusedly trying to get her to explain why the killing was necessary) she tried to make sense of what was going on.

There was a huge commotion, but one thing that stood out was the espeon who was possibly the leader securing a captive and then killing him. Such a silly move! Claire did not hear the full extent of the conversation, but she knew there could have been better ways to spend his life than that.

Ignoring her sister's increasingly more angry questions, Claire motioned for her to follow her to the psychic leader.

"Such a waste," she said to Eva once she got there. "Couldn't you have gotten more inforfation by keeping him for more then five minutes? Although I guess it can't be helped. What did you learn from him?"

Stacy was getting annoyed. Why was her sister avoiding the question? Didn't anyone here have respect for life (she saw that disgusting bisharp on the way here, and it was ridiculous)?

"Why did you kill that gallade Gijinka, Claire?!" she fumed. "I mean, couldn't we have just knocked him unconscious?"


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 3, 2011)

"These guys are the weakest in Voltaire's roster, He didn't know anything." She stated, "I'm an Espeon. I can read his mind and get my information that way,"

"Listen good, Ninjask," She said sternly, her eyes flashing darkly, "These guys will not hesitate to exterminate us. So if you hesitate to kill one of them, it may just mean your own death." With that said, she quickly stepped away from her latest kill, looking around.

It seemed as if the whole force was complete decimated already. This was good.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 3, 2011)

"Once Voltaire sees this carnage, he'll send out even more troops." Karina said, "We...should run. Set up a base of operations, I mean. I am not a coward."

She flipped a lock of deep purple hair out of her face.


----------



## Glace (Apr 3, 2011)

Mailynn had calmed because of the Banette's words. It was right. How could she not expect death in war? Mai felt so arrogant...

She ambled up to the leader, an Espeon Gijinka. "I agree with hair-flipper, here," she interrupted. "Voltaire has too many forces we can handle, and although we may have decimated these troops, they were probably the lowest rank. What we need to do now is retreat and get this little group of ours associated to create a fine working force."

Mai still worried, though, about how that was just one, tiny battle and how gruesome upcoming sights would be that she would have to bear.


----------



## Silver (Apr 3, 2011)

Nyra saw the one Gijinka smile back at her as if she were telling her "You're welcome." She forced a smirk that looked sincere. She hadn't wanted to ask for help in the first place, let alone thank someone. Looking at her wounds they had pretty much stopped bleeding, though her hands would be stained with blood for a while.

"We run across any streams, tell me. My hands could use a good wash and so could my arms." She said loud enough for the group to hear. Raising her hand to her face she ran her hand across. There were a few wounds there too.

_That accursed thing...I am going to get my revenge. One way or another, if I get taken down with one of them they had better be dead first. Her thoughts were taken over with pictures of what she would do to any more soliders she ran into.

A wave of faituge hit her and she sat down on the bloodstained ground. Her shirt was ripped along the sleeves, but she could fix that in due time. Right now she just needed to sit down. This Espeon better get a move on before more come... She thought bitterly._


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 3, 2011)

Robert, while he had his blades locked, quickly took a look around the battlefield. It seemed that most of the enemy forces had already been wiped out.

"We oughta finish this fight up then," he said to the Lucario, who was still able to keep his spikes blocking Robert's swords, "otherwise those others will interfere and take all the fun out of it. And I do hate it when people take the kills of mine."

The Lucario, seeing that this stalemate was getting nowhere, flipped backwards out of the lock. Robert jumped after him, swinging his blades in a scissor-like motion. This time, one of the blades clipped the Lucario's legs. Grunting in pain, the Lucario landed poorly, and barely rolled out of the way of Robert's next blade swing.

Robert knew then and there that it was going to end in his favor. Whether or not it took another hour or not, the Lucario had no chance of landing a solid hit on him.

_Still, I probably shouldn't take my time,_ he decided, _if I stall, I'll lose my kill._

Deciding to end it here and now, he jumped up, flipped over, and brought both blades down into the Lucario. It was over.

Slightly unsatisfied with the outcome (what kind of enemy lets itself get crippled that early on, he wondered) he turned to face the other exiles, who were busy discussing their next move.

_No, I won't give any input,_ he thought, _I know how low they think of me._


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 9, 2011)

Eva sighed, flopping down on a piece of rubble that resembled a bench. She felt exhausted. Nothing like a few rounds of fighting Voltaire's goons to get a work out.


----------



## Lili (Apr 11, 2011)

Fianlly, the battle was over.  Marshall walked back over to his mate, Nicki, and then looked over at the Espeon, Eva.

"So, what do we do now?"  The Houndoom Gijinka raised an eyebrow, flopping down onto the bench next to her.  Nicki sat down in his lap, cuddling up against him.  It had been hard to see him take on those soldiers.  She didn't want to lose him like she almost did earlier.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 12, 2011)

"I suppose we should find a safe place to wait out the storm, so to speak. At least until we get our thoughts together." Eva responded, thinking something entirely different the whole time.

She'd really prefer to destroy any goons that got in her way, but she needed rest just like any other Gijinka, unfortunately.


----------



## Lili (Apr 12, 2011)

Marshall blinked.

"Maybe we should just stay here?  There's plenty of shelter if we hide out underneath collapsed arches and stuff."  He looked around a bit, trying to find a place where he and Nicki could stay and sleep in.  They could go back to that niche they had found, even though it barely fit only two people.  But it was a good hiding spot and was great shelter.

"What do you think, sugar?" The male Gijinka looked over at Nicki.

"Sorry, but I just don't think that'll cut it, darling.  Maybe we should head out, find an abandoned house or somewhere else.  Voltaire will send reinforcements after us and back here, and if we're found, well... well, we're dead."  The Rapidash then used some of the cloth on her shirt to wipe the blood off of her horn, which had been there for a while and had started to run down in-between her eyes.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 12, 2011)

"Voltaire doesn't keep very good tabs on the mountains to the north, we could go there and try to find a cave to hole up in." Eva suggested, tapping her heels on the floor quietly.


----------



## Glace (Apr 18, 2011)

((Bumpety bump))

Mailynn was growing impatient. "What now?" she hopelessly asked, knowing she wasn't going to receive an answer, considering she had been ignored previously. "If we're going to leave, then let's do it quickly. More are definitely approaching."

Not waiting for anyone to follow she set out towrds the north, hoping to find refuge.

(Yes, amazingly short, but it's just a bump to keep this thread alive, so you're welcome. -~-)


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 18, 2011)

(Thanks...)

Eva turned to everyone else, "Anyone looking for refuge can follow. I'm going north as well." With that said, she bounded after Mailynn, using the shadows as a quick re-energizer when she got tired.

Beside them, the sun was slowly setting.


----------



## Silver (Apr 18, 2011)

Nyra looked at the two leaving, heading north. _Of course they want to seek refuge. Why else would we have fought alongside you? Just for kicks?_ she thought getting up. Her arms were no longer bleeding but she did need to find something, or someone, who has the energy to restore hers. She trailed behind them but first turned to the group, "I would advise you guys to follow. Who knows how many more soliders are around here, and how many could be watching us now. Living is what you want...isn't it?"

She then turned away from them and traveled in the shadows. As she followed she saw something strange with the Espeon. Why was she stopping in the shadows for brief times? She would investigate this later.

((Did I help? :D))


----------



## Lili (Apr 20, 2011)

Marshall and Nicki exchanged glances, then followed the rest of the group due north.  Emin kept scouting out the area, looking out for any patrols that were heading their way.  They could never be too careful, especially after the battle they just went through.  It was somewhat odd how a group of outcasts like them could destroy a small army in a matter of minutes.  The Houndoom Gijinka started daydreaming...

Meanwhile, Nicki cast a quick look behind her at the setting sun.  A sudden wave of fear struck her.  In the night, the darkness, anything could pop out and get them, no matter how strong they were.  This wasn't fair.  If it hadn't of been for Marshall, she never would've been in this mess.  But it wasn't like she regretted meeting him or anything.  Dear Zekrom, no.  She felt eternally grateful that she fell in love with him, the greatest man in the world.  There was no other man who could love her like he did, and even though they couldn't possibly breed because of different egg groups, she loved him nonetheless.  Maybe they could work something out after this mess had been solved, maybe adopt or become foster parents.  That would be wonderful...

Then, the Rapidash Gijinka noticed something strange.  Why was that Espeon acted... suspicious?


----------

